# Saving Private Ryan Blu recall



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Seems this is being recalled due to audio sync issues. High-Def Digest says not all players are affected, didn't happen with their PS3. I haven't watched mine yet, and have a PS3 as well, but likely will try to get a replacement anyway just to be sure.

http://consumerist.com/2010/05/para...te-ryan-blu-ray-sending-out-replacements.html

If only they'd recall the Gladiator Sapphire Blu.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

That would explain why I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I called the number, they give you two options. Return the disc to a retailer to exchange once the replacement discs are in, or give them your address and they'll send you a prepaid mailer to send the bad disc in, then they'll mail you a replacement.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> If only they'd recall the Gladiator Sapphire Blu.


Yeah, no kidding.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I got my new copy from Technicolor yesterday. If anyone buys it, the fixed version has a yellow UPC. Not all devices seem to have the problem, apparently the PS3 is ok, but I went ahead and requested a new one anyway.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

My copy works tiptop with my Oppo BDP-83. Zero audio sync issues. I got my copy day one at Bestbuy in So Cal.


----------

